# Mini Multi-Purpose Saw (Like Dremel Max-Saw)



## toolgirl1230 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been getting more and more into DIY projects around my house and I've seen a tool that looks like it might be useful for me. The Dremel Max-Saw (or Saw-Max...not sure?) It's compact and has several blades, looks like something that a "beginner DIYer" might find pretty handy. There are a few other brands out there too. 

Has anyone had any experience with these tools?? Would it be worth it? Right now most of what I do is like refinishing old furniture that I find or making shelves for my house, etc.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's little more then a toy. Very light duty.
Look at the Rockwell Multi Crafter instead.
Not that much more money but will last longer, more asserays avalible, and cuts way faster.
I own both and use the Dremal as a loaner.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Toolgirl,
Are you thinking about the oscillating tool, or the circular saw / angle grinder hybrid looking thing?


----------



## toolgirl1230 (Mar 25, 2011)

The angle grinder looking thing. I think it's called the SawMax or MaxSaw. Rockwell also makes one....the VersaCut, i think? Just seems like something handy that might be a little less intimidating, but I'm concerned about quality. Just because i want something a little more light-duty doesnt mean I want to waste my money on a piece of junk!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Then pick up an ossilating saw. Far more useful, and safe to use.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Then pick up an ossilating saw. Far more useful, and safe to use.


Ditto. The Feins I bought were among the best and most useful tools I owned and came in handy for lots of things. Rockwell and Craftsman make similar tools and at a better price point for the DIYer. I think people on this site have even mentioned Harbor Freight has a super cheap one but not sure I would go for that. Blades are another issue.


----------

